# Zugriff von Codesys V2.3 auf Beckhoff



## Beginner09 (8 Juni 2009)

Hallo, 

ich versuche von Codesys V2.3 auf Beckhoff Steuerung über IP zuzugreifen...was leider nicht funktioniert.
Kann mir wer sagen wie ich vorgehen muss bzw ob im Codesys noch was implementiert werden muss?!

Beginner09


----------



## DirkS1017 (8 Juni 2009)

Mit Codesys geht das wahrscheinlich nicht. Bei Beckhoff gehen fast alle Zugriffe über das ADS-Protokoll.

Versuch es mal mit TwinCAT. Kann man sich ja kostenlos runterladen.

Welche Beckhoff-Steuerung ist es denn?


----------



## Beginner09 (8 Juni 2009)

Es handelt sich um die CX9000-0001.

Mit TwinCAT habe ich es auch schon versucht aber keinen Zugriff erhalten...


----------



## DirkS1017 (8 Juni 2009)

TwinCAT in Config schalten, über den SystemManager das Zielsystem auswählen und ein Broadcast-Search machen.

Wenn nicht gefunden wird, sicherstellen, ob das Gerät sich im Netzwerk auch anpingen lässt.

Firewall testweise ausschalten.


----------



## Beginner09 (8 Juni 2009)

Und wie kann ich dann meine Hardware Configuration sehen die in der Steuerung geladen ist?!


----------



## Gerri (8 Juni 2009)

mit dem TwinCat system Manager.


----------



## Beginner09 (8 Juni 2009)

und was muss ich da tun damit ich die konfig im systemmanager sehen kann?!


----------



## Gerri (8 Juni 2009)

Verbindung aufbauen, in Config modus schalten, geräte suchen, sps projekt anfügen(aus plc control), Variablen aus sps anfügen bzw für schnittstelle verknüpfen.
Konfiguration aktivieren, in Run-Modus schzalten, fertig.


----------



## Beginner09 (8 Juni 2009)

Ok...Verbindung hat funktioniert und die Teilnehmer sind zu sehen.
Wie weise ich jetzt die Variabeln den Adressen zu, gibt es da irgendwo ne Anleitung?!


----------



## DirkS1017 (9 Juni 2009)

Adressierung macht man im SPS-Programm also PLC-Control. Z.B. :


```
schalter_heizung7 AT %QX0.0: BOOL;
lichtschrankenimpuls AT %IX7.2: BOOL;
ablage AT %MX2.2: BOOL;
```

Wenn das Programm dann fehlerfrei übersetzt und im SystemManager eingelesen wird, kannst Du dort die adressierten Variablen zur Hardware verknüpfen.

Doku bzgl. PLC-Control und Deklaration (Adressierung, Persistente Vars, Konstanten, etc) findest Du hier :

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/tcplccontrol/html/tcplcctrl_editorvardecl.htm


----------



## Gerri (9 Juni 2009)

der Stern bedeutet dass keine Adresse zugeordnet ist. wenn du nun das Projekt übersetzt und dann im TwinCat System Manager neu lädst findest du die variablen direkt an den KArten wo du die Kanäle dann verknüpfen kannst.


----------



## Beginner09 (9 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

das habe ich auch schon versucht...und es lässt sich auch fehlerfrei übersetzten. 
Muss ich dann noch etwas zurückübertragen...weil irgendetwas funkt da nochnicht!

Greez


----------



## Beginner09 (9 Juni 2009)

also um die frage genauer zu definieren: wo lese ich die im systemmanager ein und wie mache ich die verknüpfungen der Var zur hardware?

Danke


----------



## DirkS1017 (9 Juni 2009)

Vorraussetzung ist ein fehlerfrei übersetztes SPS-Programm. Bei Verwendung des Stern-Operators für die Adresse werden ggf. Warnungen angezeigt, die aber nur besagen, dass es noch keine Adresse für die Vars gibt. Das ändert sich dann bei Implementieren des Programms in TcSysMan, herstellen der Verknüpfung und erzeugung der Zuordnung.

Dazu im TcSysMan Rechtsklick auf SPS-Konfiguration, SPS-Projekt anfügen und dann die Variablen zur Hardware verknüpfen und Konfiguration aktivieren.

Mit SPS-Programm einloggen (wird nochmal übersetzt, diesmal ohne Warnung) und fertig.


----------



## Beginner09 (10 Juni 2009)

Was kann denn sein bei der Fehlermeldung "Laufzeitsystem ist bereits von einem anderen Project belegt"?!
Die kommt nachdem ich ein Project auswähle und es anfügen möchte!


----------



## Gerri (10 Juni 2009)

schau mal ob du im config modus bist


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Juni 2009)

Beginner09 schrieb:


> Was kann denn sein bei der Fehlermeldung "Laufzeitsystem ist bereits von einem anderen Project belegt"?!
> Die kommt nachdem ich ein Project auswähle und es anfügen möchte!


Du hast scheinbar dort schon ein Programm angefügt und musst das alte erstmal dort löschen, bevor du ein neues anfügen kannst.

Schau im System Manager unter SPS-Konfiguration -> Registerkarte SPS-Einstellungen, wieviele Laufzeitsysteme dort vorhanden sind.
soviele Programme kannst du demnach auch anfügen


----------

